# Stc1000 and fisher and Paykel active smart fridges



## Scotty Clontarf (19/3/18)

Hi Guys,
Been using a stc1000 plugged in externally to power the fridge on and off when fermenting the only problem is that it’s a fisher and Paykel active smart fridge and every time it turns on the electronic beeper makes a noise. Does anybody know if you can disconnect the beeper and how to on an active smart fridge or if there is another way of wiring them up so the beeper stops going off?


----------



## TwoCrows (19/3/18)

I have 4 fisher fridges , 3 of them are the old thermostat non smart fridges and they work realy well with the stc1000 and inkbird temp controllers.

My 1 smart fridge 450 ltr blew the printed circuit board ( I think as I cannot fault the other components).

I think the smart fridges like to run there own race on there temp controller.


----------



## SwagBiker (19/3/18)

Is there a circuit diagram on the fridge anywhere?
They are often in an unobtrusive location, like on the rear panel or even on the inside of a removable rear panel.
If you can find one and post a pic I can try to see if there’s anything that can be done.


----------



## Maheel (19/3/18)

could you just replace the smarts with the STC?
I have a bar fridge that just runs off a stc, wired it direct into it and removed the thermostat

or find the beeper and cut it out?


----------



## koshari (20/3/18)

Some of the frost free friges need the cabinet fans to move the air around.


----------

